# First post and it is closed - RUBBISH



## RobJean (Dec 5, 2007)

First post and it is closed - RUBBISH

Not a good way to treat a new member,:shadedshu
just because you dont like what is written.

I dont know what is meant by a flame??

The Original post was posted after a week trying,
Ubuntu7.10 desktop + 6.06server, openSuse10.3,
and a couple of others, all tried on 3 different machines.

NONE of them would start - almost but no.

Windows is miles easier to install and it works.

I was going to elaborate on my original post after a few replies.

This Stinks.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I clearly stated why it was closed. If you fail to understand you can handle this the correct way, don't start public issues saying things stink, are rubbish and how bad you're being threated. 
Nor does my personal opinion have to do anything with the issue. 

Please don't reopen closed issues because you disagree.


----------

